# [Kernel] à distance et kernel panic [Résolu]

## Jamesbch

Bonsoir,

J'essaie de m'installer une petite Gentoo sur un dédié kimsufi, oui je sais que c'est pas terrible pour un serveur mais pour le moment je n'abandonnerais pas sans avoir essayer et tester la bête. Donc bon, je n'arrive pas à booter le kernel mais c'est pas le problème, en fait je ne sais pas du tout comment voir les logs pour diagnostiquer. Jusqu'à ce jour j'ai toujours eu la (mauvaise) habitude d'avoir mes petits PC à portée donc je pouvais aller voir mais là aucun moyen puisque c'est un vrai dédié. Donc des idées ? Et si vous savez quel config kernel faire pour le 1er kimsufi je suis preneur aussi.

Merci d'avance !

----------

## oxomichael

Salut,

Chez ovh il y a des guides que tu peut consulter normalement, et il y a un kernel de secours, etc, normalement tu dois avoir tout ça dans ton panel d'administration,...., reinstallation, boot sur un kernel réseau,....

forums.ovh.com

guides.ovh.com

etc...

----------

## Jamesbch

 *oxomichael wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Chez ovh il y a des guides que tu peut consulter normalement, et il y a un kernel de secours, etc, normalement tu dois avoir tout ça dans ton panel d'administration,...., reinstallation, boot sur un kernel réseau,....
> 
> forums.ovh.com
> ...

 

Ah pour ça aucun problème, j'ai un kernel netboot en attendant mais je ne sais toujours pas quel erreur j'ai avec ma gentoo. Je ne compte pas utiliser leur système, je veux utiliser le mien ! De plus on ne peut pas modifier leur kernel, on dirait qu'ils l'ont bloqué donc non merci ! Alors des idées ?

----------

## novazur

Tu peux peut-être tester le boot kvm. Je crois que c'est fait pour ça, mais je n'ai jamais testé.

----------

## Jamesbch

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Tu peux peut-être tester le boot kvm. Je crois que c'est fait pour ça, mais je n'ai jamais testé.

 

Si tu parles de ça http://www.ovh.com/fr/items/virtual_kvm.xml , dans mon manager je vois KVM (sans virtual), c'est payant ET CHER (80€) !!! Je ne peux pas me permettre de mettre une telle somme juste pour régler mon problème. N'y a-t-il aucun moyen de récupérer les logs de boot de ma machine si possible même si il y a kernel panic ?! Ou installer kvm ou un dérivé moi même ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre le problème : si tu as un noyau qui s'ammorce, tu peux bien aller consulter tous les logs que tu veux dans /var/log, non ?

----------

## Jamesbch

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre le problème : si tu as un noyau qui s'ammorce, tu peux bien aller consulter tous les logs que tu veux dans /var/log, non ?

 

Oui en effet, mais je ne vois aucun fichier dmesg dans /var/log , tout ce que j'ai c'est :

 *Quote:*   

> # ls -lh var/log*
> 
> total 56K
> 
> -rw-rw---- 1 portage portage 2,8K jun 18 20:04 emerge-fetch.log
> ...

 

Que faire ? Sachant que quand j'essaie d'amorcer mon kernel, le ping ne répond pas, le ssh non plus.

----------

## Magic Banana

Essaie d'ajouter l'option d'amorçage "debug" (sur la ligne d'amorçage du noyau dans le fichier de configuration de ton chargeur de démarrage).

----------

## Jamesbch

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Essaie d'ajouter l'option d'amorçage "debug" (sur la ligne d'amorçage du noyau dans le fichier de configuration de ton chargeur de démarrage).

 

J'ai bien rajouté dans grub l'option comme ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> title Gentoo
> 
> root (hd0,2)
> 
> kernel /boot/noyauv1 root=/dev/sda3 debug

 

mais je ne vois toujours aucun fichier log supplémentaire dans mon dossier.

----------

## El_Goretto

Euh, t'as bien un syslog d'installé quand même?  :Smile: 

 */etc/conf.d/rc wrote:*   

> # RC_BOOTLOG will generate a log of the boot messages shown on the console.
> 
> # Useful for headless machines or debugging.  You need to emerge the
> 
> # app-admin/showconsole package for this to work.  Note that this probably
> ...

 

Et puis il y aura aussi /var/log/dmesg que tu pourras consulter... si jamais ton OS boote.

----------

## novazur

 *Jamesbch wrote:*   

> Si tu parles de ça http://www.ovh.com/fr/items/virtual_kvm.xml

 

Oui, tout à fait.

 *Quote:*   

> dans mon manager je vois KVM (sans virtual), c'est payant ET CHER (80€) !!!

 

Ben moi dans mon manager, dans les options de netboot, parmi les divers noyaux, j'ai vKVM.

Je suppose que c'est lui, mais je ne sais pas si c'est ça qui est payant, je ne m'y suis jamais intéressé.

 *Quote:*   

> Je ne peux pas me permettre de mettre une telle somme juste pour régler mon problème. N'y a-t-il aucun moyen de récupérer les logs de boot de ma machine si possible même si il y a kernel panic ?!

 

Tu ne peux récupérer les logs que d'une machine qui logue. Si par exemple, c'est ton bootloader qui est mal configuré ou ton noyau qui ne peut être chargé, il ne peut y avoir de log. C'est d'ailleurs dans ces cas là que vKVM doit être utile. Ceci dit, je suis d'accord avec toi que cela fait cher (si c'est le même) pour cet usage.

----------

## Jamesbch

ah super novazur, j'aurais jamais pensé à regarder dans netboot pour ça. Alors j'ai avancé, je vois l'erreur maintenant c'est un kernel panic  :Sad:  En plus je ne sais pas si on peut se baser sur vkvm pour savoir si ça marche ou pas. Ils disent bien que c'est du materiel virtuel donc bon ça aide pas.

Image du kernel panic

J'ai essayé deux configurations de kernel : 1) libata, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de driver spécifique au chipset du serveur, donc rien cocher de particulier ; 2) l'autre, avec la vieille lib PATA (ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support), et là il y a un driver pour SiS 5513 (BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y). Mais aucun des deux n'échappent au kernel panic. 

 *Quote:*   

> # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 662 Host (rev 01)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)
> ...

 

Ensuite, que spécifier au kernel pour root, dans fstab hda ou sda ? J'ai vaguement lu tout le processus de boot et je ne vois nulle part IDE ou SATA écrit ! Un peu étrange il me semble, à moins que ça soit le mode debug de grub qui fasse ainsi. J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider. Si jamais j'ai enregistré tout le processus de boot en vidéo, donc j'ai tout.

EDIT: Je viens de voir que leur kernel netmount est accessible via /proc/config.gz je vais pomper leur config, en faire un kernel et tester pour voir. Après je pourrais partir de là pour faire le mien. Je vous tiens au courrant.

----------

## novazur

 *Jamesbch wrote:*   

> Image du kernel panic

 

Je l'aurais parié.

 *Quote:*   

> Ensuite, que spécifier au kernel pour root, dans fstab hda ou sda ?

 

A mon avis, tout vient de la, mais pas dans ton fstab, plutot dans ton grub.

Je ne compte pas les fois (déjà relatées sur ce forums, sans avoir eu de réponse particulière https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-764141-highlight-sda.html) où j'ai installé une machine en voyant un /dev/hda ou /dev/sda, et qu'après reboot sur mon install, je vois l'inverse. Je n'ai jamais trop su à quoi cela tenait, mais c'est très embêtant.

Tu pourrais essayer de passer par un étiquetage dans grub, au lieu des /dev/XXX : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=43968

Au moins, tu serais sur de booter sur le bon périphérique. Sans ça, c'est compliqué.

 *Quote:*   

>  J'ai vaguement lu tout le processus de boot et je ne vois nulle part IDE ou SATA écrit !

 

Je ne pense pas que tu puisses te baser sur le boot en vkvm pour traiter le cas matériel.

Mais tu peux peut-être booter sur un autre noyau qui lui contiendrait un maximum de choses, toujours en xkvm, pour voir ce qui est nécessaire comme module. Bien que je pense que ce soit un peu du temps perdu de consacrer ce temps à savoir ce que simule xkvm.

----------

## Jamesbch

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Mais tu peux peut-être booter sur un autre noyau qui lui contiendrait un maximum de choses, toujours en xkvm, pour voir ce qui est nécessaire comme module. Bien que je pense que ce soit un peu du temps perdu de consacrer ce temps à savoir ce que simule xkvm.

 

Oui donc le kernel netmount nommé 2.6.28.4 x86 & SMP m'a enfin permis de BOOTER mon système ! Ourah ! Par contre OVH a activé libata et l'ancienne lib en même temps, beurk. Je vais pouvoir personnaliser le kernel et voir ce qu'il faut modifier. Mais je préferais prendre un kernel avec la configuration vide de base et trouver les modules absolument vitaux et minimum pour faire booter, parce que je vois d'ici qu'ils ont dû mettre pleins d'options pour rien etc... Je vous poste la config que j'ai récupérée, est-ce vous arriveriez à me dire ce qui est nécessaire, niveau matériel, comme cela je peux me faire mon propre kernel et rajouter ce qu'il faut.

http://pastebin.com/m29a268f5

EDIT:  *novazur wrote:*   

> A mon avis, tout vient de la, mais pas dans ton fstab, plutot dans ton grub.
> 
> Je ne compte pas les fois (déjà relatées sur ce forums, sans avoir eu de réponse particulière https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-764141-highlight-sda.html) où j'ai installé une machine en voyant un /dev/hda ou /dev/sda, et qu'après reboot sur mon install, je vois l'inverse. Je n'ai jamais trop su à quoi cela tenait, mais c'est très embêtant.
> 
> Tu pourrais essayer de passer par un étiquetage dans grub, au lieu des /dev/XXX : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=43968
> ...

 

J'ai essayé vite fait par les UUID mais il n'a pas boot, donc je vais laisser en dur avec /dev/sda3 ça marche très bien pour le moment. Sinon de manière générale c'est config_sata (libata) ou le config_ide qui fait changer Xhda. En tout cas j'ai remarqué ça. Après je pense que ça dépend du pilote (et ses mises à jour) comme je l'ai vu dans le poste. Ce qui est sûr c'est que pour 30mn de compilation pour le kernel je vais pas en changer souvent crois-moi.

Si vous pouviez m'aider avec kernel je vous en remercierai d'avance ! Merci à vous.

----------

## novazur

 *Jamesbch wrote:*   

> Je vous poste la config que j'ai récupérée, est-ce vous arriveriez à me dire ce qui est nécessaire, niveau matériel, comme cela je peux me faire mon propre kernel et rajouter ce qu'il faut.

 

Euh... ça, je vais te laisser faire seul tu vois. Parce que pour faire un noyau avec le strict minimum nécessaire dedans, il faut comprendre absolument toutes les options possibles, et ça, ce n'est pas mon cas  :Wink: 

J'ai déjà assez de problèmes avec mes noyaux pour ne pas me méler de ceux des autres  :Smile: 

Mais j'adorerais moi aussi avoir des noyaux dont je suis sûr que chaque option est nécessaire, et suffisante  :Very Happy: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Configure tes log ici

----------

## marmotton

Pour la config kernel, tu peux essayer d'utiliser la config qui marche en mettant le maximum de choses en module, et une fois démarré tu regardes ceux qui sont chargés (et donc potentiellement utiles) avec lsmod

----------

## Jamesbch

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Configure tes log ici

 

Salut man in the hill, merci pour le lien. Je vais d'abord m'occuper du kernel ensuite je pourrais regarder la configuration du log, puisque c'est un serveur ça risque d'être vital en effet comme le souligne l'introduction. Merci de m'y avoir fait penser.

 *marmotton wrote:*   

> Pour la config kernel, tu peux essayer d'utiliser la config qui marche en mettant le maximum de choses en module, et une fois démarré tu regardes ceux qui sont chargés (et donc potentiellement utiles) avec lsmod

 

Salut marmotton. Cela veut donc dire que les modules nécessaires se chargent d'eux-même ? Tu n'as pas à les mettre dans /modules.d/kernel-2.6 alors (sinon ils se chargeront tous?) ? Et donc tu n'as pas activer l'option du kernel qui chargent automatiquement les modules tout seul (j'avais vu l'option mais je la retrouve plus)  ? Donc je préférerais être sûr avant de compiler puisque le petit Celeron met du temps à compiler.

Merci de votre aide à tous.

EDIT 20090624:

J'ai finalement réussi à l'alléger à partir du kernel netboot, où OVH aurait oublié d'enlever /proc/config.gz bien heureusement, ce qui m'a permis d'avoir la config et de compiler mon propre kernel avec la dernière version 2.6.29. J'ai pu enlever sans difficulté bon nombre d'options cochée pour rien et la fameuse librairie obsolète lib_ide. Je bien content que ça fonctionne.

----------

## Whoo

Hello,

Il est possible de mettre au boot panic=XX (en seconde) pour que le serveur reboot XX secondes après un kernel panic.

(ou dans sysctl.conf - kernel.panic)

C'est pratique lorsqu'il y a des kernel panic (aléatoires), par contre si le kernel panic est systématique la machine ne va faire que de rebooter.

Le Kvm devient la seule solution.

Dans lilo on peut dire de booter la prochaine fois uniquement sur un autre kernel.

Ce qui est pratique pour revenir vers une configuration stable, il suffit de rebooter.

Avec Grub, j'ai pas bien cherché si c'était possible, mais il doit y avoir une option.

DERRIER Dominique 

_________

http://www.lugm.org

----------

## novazur

 *Whoo wrote:*   

> Avec Grub, j'ai pas bien cherché si c'était possible, mais il doit y avoir une option.

 

C'est tout à fait possible aussi.

----------

## Yuu

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même soucis avec le même serveur. Pouvez-vous poster votre .config ou l'uploader quelque part (ici par exemple) ?

Merci d'avance.

Cordialement,

Yuu

----------

